# Any help identifying this mini revolver?



## Jeremy F (10 mo ago)

Inherited this from my dad's collection. It looks like it is something like a 22 Calibur. I was told once it was called a "bycicle gun". I have attached a general photo and a close up of the stamp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it a U.S. S&W do you know? Bicycle Gun: The Doggone History Of These Pocket Pistols

Where is Steve, did he die?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m thinking Belgian, based on the proof marks, but have no idea of manufacturer.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Velo Dog, perhaps?


----------

